# Strike!!! GT ZR Lotto



## cleiende (19. April 2009)

Yiehah!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320360335498

Mal sehen was daraus wird. Entweder Ultegra 3x10 oder ich stecke die alte 99er Ultegra 2x9 um. Tja, da muss ich mal daheim was beichten....
Und die Suche nach einem Klein Quantum Race hat sich damit erledigt.
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## gtbiker (19. April 2009)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (19. April 2009)

Glückwunsch
Ist auch ein super Preis für den Rahmen


----------



## chrrup150 (19. April 2009)

glückwunsch und viel spass beim aufbauen


----------



## zaskar-le (19. April 2009)

Tolles Teil! 

Je länger ich mir Eure schönen Renngeräte anschaue desto mehr reift der Gedanke, dass ich sowas auch mal machen sollte. Könnte mir da jemand beim Aufbau helfen? Ich habe von Rennrädern (noch) überhaupt keine Ahnung...

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Ketterechts (20. April 2009)

Glückwunsch Christoph

Jaja die Rennräder - immer wenn ich ein schönes Stahl GT Rennrad sehe juckt es mich , aber ich bleibe stark , da ich einfach viel zu ungern auf der Strasse fahre und bei 12+ Mountainbikes ist auch einfach kein Platz mehr .


----------



## Kruko (20. April 2009)

Nochmals meinen Glückwunsch. Ich bin gespannt auf den Aufbau, wobei die 6500 Ultegra für mich die schönere Gruppe ist. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei dem Aufbau und bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis


----------



## mountymaus (20. April 2009)

Willkommen im Club 
Jetzt muss er nur noch heile zu dir kommen. Leider habe ich schon mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Allerdings nicht aus den USA.
Bin auch mal gespannt darauf, was du daraus zauberst....

*GLÜCKWUNSCH!!  *


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. April 2009)

Hallo,

Glückwunsch! Und sei froh dass ich es verpennt hatte...sonst wärs deutlich teurer geworden!

Aber viel Spaß damit...es wird nicht der letzt Lotto Adecco sein..

VG
Peter


----------



## cleiende (20. April 2009)

@ peru73
Ein guter Scharfschütze verfehlt nie sein Ziel.

@ Mountymaus
tja, da bin ich auch ein wenig skeptisch. Der Verkäufer hat noch nie nen Rahmen verschickt. Well, we will see. Ich hab ihn mal aufgenordet.
Der grosse Risikofaktor ist auch die Rahmengrösse: 55, aber wie? M-M, M-OK...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. April 2009)

Hi,

ein so alter Hase fragt aber vorher auch nach der Messmethode!!)

Hier deine Antwort:

Center of BB to top of seat post tube is 56cm but this tube extends 1cm above top of top tube, so Center of BB to top of top tube (measured along seat post tube) is 55cm.

Hat mich gewundert warum DU den gekauft hast...ist def. ein astreiner 54er nach GT Maß.

Wenn er zu klein ist für Dich, ich nehm ihn!)

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (20. April 2009)

Na ja, so ganz unvorbereitet war ich nicht: Ich habe meinen ZR 1.0 ausgemessen, da steht 56 drauf. Die 56cm sind aber M-OK, M-M sind es 55cm. Bei 55cm M-Ende Sattelrohr wäre ich natürlich geratzt...
Tja, das Risiko, daß die Frage veröffentlicht wird, das war mir zu hoch. Von wegen schlafende Hunde und so... Sogar Finanzer spielen ab und an.
Mal schauen wie er in Realiter ausfällt, ich habe ja den o.g. ZR 1.0 zum Vergleich hier ;-)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. April 2009)

Hi,

wichtig ist doch eh die Länge des OR...den kleinen Unterschied in der Sitzhöhe über die Stütze auszugleichen ist doch kein Problem..siehe mein 52er Edge ti...und selbst das OR kannste ja über den Vorbau in Maßen ausgleichen..

Aber das brauch ich dir ja nicht zu erzählen...

Also wenn er doch zu klein WÄRE...first dibs!)

VG
Peter


----------



## versus (21. April 2009)

glückwunsch christoph! sehr hübsches teil. 
einfach unauffällig das 1.0 abstossen und die teile umbauen wäre mein tipp. fällt nicht so auf und wird sicher ein top renner.



wenn übrigens jemand einen gt stahl-renner sucht: der gewinner des letzjährigen wettbewerbs kategorie 28" ist zu verkaufen. feines 853er reynolds geröhr...

infos per pm - ende off topic!


----------



## cleiende (6. Mai 2009)

grad aus MUC zurück, was sehe ich auf dem Tisch? Genau, ich darf morgen zum Zoll!


----------



## mountymaus (7. Mai 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> tja, da bin ich auch ein wenig skeptisch. Der Verkäufer hat noch nie nen Rahmen verschickt. Well, we will see. Ich hab ihn mal aufgenordet.
> Der grosse Risikofaktor ist auch die Rahmengrösse: 55, aber wie? M-M, M-OK...



Na siehste, es hat doch geklappt 
Na dann mal los zum Zoll.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (7. Mai 2009)

*neid*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. Mai 2009)

und schön bilder posten.


----------



## hoeckle (7. Mai 2009)

glückwunsch und viel spaß beim aufbau...


----------



## cleiende (7. Mai 2009)

komme erst morgen zum Zoll, war heute schon sehr früh in FFM beim Kunden.
Bilder gibt es dann auch.
Aufbau...dauert.


----------



## cleiende (8. Mai 2009)

Kurz vor 09:00 beim Zoll.
Der Tag beginnt gut:
Warenwert EUR 149,86 -> 16,01 Cent mehr und es wären 4,7% Zoll zuzüglich der EUSt darauf fällig gewesen. So waren es knapp EUR 28,50 an EUST.
Gesamtkosten für Rahmen, Gabel, Steuesatz demnach knappe 230,- incl. Fracht und Zoll. Mal sehen wann das getoppt wird 

Am Nachmittag mit dem Kollegen "kranker Fahrer" in die Garage, endlich mal Auspacken:





Warum packt jeder sein Zeug in Specialized-Kartons ein, das ist doch unwürdig!

Aber egal, weiter geht es.





Dann endlich der Rahmen, ist schon ein Gedicht. Und dann noch in den Nationalfarben!





Nach der Schnippelorgie (das Papier ist mit den dicken Luftpolstern schon im Karton)





Hach, der ist schön! (der Rahmen, nicht der alte Kerl) Und erst die Gabel: Time Millenium Helix.





Ich freu mich tierisch. Den baue ich aber definitiv leicht auf, nix mit time-correct, eher eine Ultegra 10-fach.

*@peru73*

ZR 1.0
  OR M-M 57,0
  SR M-M 55,5

ZR Lotto
  OR M-M 56,5
  SR M-M 54,5

Passt.


----------



## Kruko (8. Mai 2009)

Da freut sich aber einer

Glückwunsch

Super, das er passt. Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Ich bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis.

Jetzt benötigst Du nur noch das richtige Outfit


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Mai 2009)

Meine Glückwünsche! Auch wenn ich nicht so ein großer RR-Fan bin, aber die Lackierung ist schon toll! Wenn sowas nochmal ins Haus kommt, dann wahrscheinlich als Speedbike.
Schön zu sehen, wie man "große Kinder" glücklich machen kann - es springt dir nämlich buchstäblich aus dem Gesicht! 
Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## hoeckle (8. Mai 2009)

gleitzeit oder was...... 

was die kollegen wohl dachten was ihr da veranstaltet! hihi.... 

viel spaß beim aufbau! wird zeit für nen netten aufbauthread...


----------



## cleiende (8. Mai 2009)

@GT-Heini: Wieso, das Outfit passt doch.

@hoeckle: Gleitzeit? Was ist das? Ich bin wie Du, "all-inclusive" und die 40 Std sind spätestens Donnerstagvormittag durch. Wie Du im Hintergrund erkennst ist die TG schon teilgeräumt um die Uhrzeit.


----------



## Ketterechts (8. Mai 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite .

Das Bild wo du den Rahmen in Händen hälst sagt mehr als tausend Worte .


----------



## GTdanni (8. Mai 2009)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Rennradrahmen. 
Leider gehen ja die Rennräder von GT etwas unter zwischen all den Zaskar und Co. 
Viel Spass damit und gute Fahrt. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Mai 2009)

Das liegt aber vielleicht daran das das hier ein Mountainbike-Forum ist


----------



## versus (9. Mai 2009)

glückwunsch! schöne bilderserie!


----------



## cleiende (6. Juni 2009)

Schonmal Dank an Peter für diese beiden hier:





Den hier gab es recht preiswert, ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich ihn verbauen/behalten werden:
Länge 120mm (grübel, man wird ja nicht jünger)
Klemmung 26mm -> also Syntace Lenker









Tja, was für eine Sattelstütze nehme ich bloss? Muss ja dazu passen...
  Thomson? Tune? Syncros?
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## dr.juggles (6. Juni 2009)

glückwunsch christoph!
der rahmen ist wunderschön...die krawatte hat auch was


----------



## cleiende (17. August 2009)

So, langsam wird es.
Erstmal das passende Trikot ;-)





So, und jetzt mal eine Frage an Euch:
Welche Flaschenhalter solle ich montieren?
Die Kawa-grünen vom peru73?
Ringle in Schwarz?
Ringle in Grün?





Eure Meinung?

Was den Rest angeht wird im Winter weitergemacht.
Ultegra 6700
Stütze Thomson
Sattel Flite (wird "transplantiert")
Vorbau Hope oder Thomson (dann aber 31,8er Lenker)

Gruss,


cleiende


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2009)

nimm einen von den grünen Haltern, dann kannst Du mir den schwarzen Ringle geben 

Nein im Ernst, die grünen passen für meinen Geschmack überhaupt nicht. Da bleibt nur der schwarze Ringle. Viel Spaß weiterhin bei Deinem Aufbau


----------



## Stemmel (18. August 2009)

.


----------



## Stemmel (18. August 2009)

auf gar keinen Fall grün!  Alternativ zu schwarz dann ein passendes rot. Und keine Ringle...


----------



## cleiende (6. Mai 2012)

So ein Dreckswetter, jedes Wochenende, das ich daheim bin derselbe Mist! (wettermäßig waren wir besser mal dieses statt letztes WE weggefahren, grrrrrr)
Zeit sich liegengebliebenen Dinge zu widmen.






Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich einen schönen Hügi Laufradsatz "desinfizieren" müssen





Hügi mit gold-orangenen Mavic Open 4. Aber das ging ja mal garnicht:





Problem"löser"






Und das kommt dran





Mittlerweile bin ich so weit gekommen





Wie so oft das Problem Sattelrohr....
Aktuelles Maß 27,05 - 27,08 mm
muss ich wohl auf 27,2mm aufreiben lassen, das sollte der Rahmen abkönnen. Sonst klappt es ja auch nicht mit der Thomson mit Setback!

Ach ja: Ich habe nicht 5 Paar Arme, die Vorbaukollektion aus der Grabbelecke dient dem Ausprobieren des richtigen Vorbaumaßes. Lieber mal 3 Billigvorbauten zu 5,- zum Testen geholt, kann ich immer wieder verwenden und auch ggfs an den Stadtraedern meiner Jungs verbauen.

*Frage:*
Goldene KCNC Spanner dranlassen oder gegen ähnliche Spanner in Schwarz tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. Mai 2012)

cleiende schrieb:


> goldene kcnc spanner dranlassen oder gegen ähnliche spanner in schwarz tauschen?



*s c h w a r z ! ! !*


----------



## cleiende (7. Mai 2012)

@versus
Consider it done.
Oben im Bild waren noch schwarze Schnellspanner vom "Frangggen".
Selbe Liga wie die KCNC.


----------



## Kruko (7. Mai 2012)

versus schrieb:


> *s c h w a r z ! ! !*


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Mai 2012)

Hi,

na dann sind die alten Herren ja wieder alle einer Meinung

Auch Schwarz! Und da ich die Schnellspanner ja auch selber mehrfach in Gebrauch habe, kann ich sie nur empfehlen. Leicht und trotzdem mit guter Klemmkraft!

Obwohl die an nem Lotto wohl auch sehr gut in rot aussehen würden...

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben!



cleiende schrieb:


> @versus
> Consider it done.
> Oben im Bild waren noch schwarze Schnellspanner vom "Frangggen".
> Selbe Liga wie die KCNC.


----------



## cleiende (7. Mai 2012)

hmmm, der Schrauber meinte er reibt das nicht auf weil der dabei höchstwahrscheinlich den Rahmen beschädigen würde und seine Reibahle wohl auch nicht die ganzen knapp 20cm reingeht.

Na dann werde ich wohl mal die Controltech vom Zaskar ggfs mit Carbonmontagepaste "probewohnen" lassen und mir womöglich noch ne Thomson in 27,0 (leider ohne Setback) holen dürfen. Grummel.....

Dafür bekommt dann das ZRX die Thomson mit Setback.


----------



## cleiende (19. Mai 2012)

Nochmehr Grummel.....
Mittlerweile ist die Thomson in 27,0 da und auch flugs montiert. Nachdem dann gestern abend noch der Umbau des Rades eine Freundes anstand hab ich gleich anschließend noch das ZR Lotte fertig aufbauen wollen.
Alles dran, Züge rein, lenkerband gewickelt und dann die dicke Überraschung:
Der Umwerfer schafft die drei Blätter nicht. Gesucht, an der Kettenlinie gefeilt, festgestellt daß es daran nicht liegt und der Umwerfer ohne Zug 3-fach locker schafft. Mit Unbehagen das Lenkerband wieder entfernt. Siehe da, SL-660*0* G, nicht der auf der Rechnung stehende SL 660*3* G. Und mit dem Zweifach-Hebel wird das nix, ganz klar.
Tja, nach 18 Monaten brauch ich auch nicht mehr zu reklamieren, hätte ich damals gewusst daß auf dem Hebel "Triple" stehen sollte wäre es mit schon aufgefallen.

*Möge den Packer beim Zweirad St. Adler der Blitz auf dem Donnerbalken treffen!*

Nun denn, Ersatz aus der regulären Ultegra 6603 ist neu für 51,- beschafft, lieber mit zwei verschiedenfarbigen Hebeln rumfahren als für richtig teures Geld nochmal nen ganzen Satz geholt.
Wieder was gelernt: Nicht nur oberflächlich kontrollieren, nein, bei manchem Versender muß man offensichtlich auch die Teilenummern prüfen. In der Wartezeit kann ich dann noch ein paar Schichten "Liquid Glass" auftragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (19. Mai 2012)

So, Bonusfrage:
Ich habe als Laufradsatz ja die Kombi Hügi und Mavic Open Pro. Gewicht ohne Reifen 1730 Gramm, also stinknormale Mittelklasse, nicht sexy aber robust.

Frage an Euch: Was sollte ich mir als zweiten Laufradsatz gönnen?

Meine Idee:
Rote Hügi Compact (ja, ich mag die) - liegen hier rum
die goldenen KCNC Spanner - liegen hier rum
und als Felge, ja welche denn? Mavic Open Pro, ist ja auch ein Klassiker, oder die etwas schnittigere CXP 33?

Eure Meinung?
Alternativen?


----------



## versus (21. Mai 2012)

cleiende schrieb:


> So, Bonusfrage:
> Ich habe als Laufradsatz ja die Kombi Hügi und Mavic Open Pro. Gewicht ohne Reifen 1730 Gramm, also stinknormale Mittelklasse, nicht sexy aber robust.
> 
> Frage an Euch: Was sollte ich mir als zweiten Laufradsatz gönnen?
> ...



ich verstehe nicht ganz, wozu dann der zweit-lrs gut sein soll, wenn er fast gleich wie der erste ist, oder stehe ich jetzt auf dem schlauch  

mein tipp für einen zweiten satz wäre entweder

richtig leicht, um bei schönem wetter in die berge zu fahren

oder

richtig aero, um damit mit einem 35er um den see zu ballern (so man einen see, oder eine ähnlich flache, lange strecke hat )


meine interpretationen zu dem thema wären z.b.:

leicht = mavic ksyrium es




2011-01-08_14-13-54_156 von ver.sus auf Flickr


aero = zipp 404




zugersee_03 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## cleiende (22. Mai 2012)

Danke versus,

hast schon recht. 
Andererseits:
Wenn ich mir die Preise für die beiden LRS ansehe lasse ich alles wie es ist und greife mir wenn nötig meinen Ultegra / Rigida DP 18 LRS. Das Lotto kostet mich insgesamt weniger als ein aktuelles Alu-Mittelklasserad (lt. TOUR), wiegt im oberen Bereich dieser (ebenda). Da brauche ich nicht 400+ EUR in einen 300 gr leichteren LRS zu investieren.
Wenn ich dann mal richtig alt bin, so ca. 55+, dann gönne ich mir wohl nochmal ein Vollcarbon-Geschoss mit allem was leicht ist.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Mai 2012)

Na dann ists ja nächstes Jahr soweit )))))))))))

Meine Interpretation von leicht wäre ne andere: Veltec SL Tubular. Kleben ist zwar immer ein Heidenarbeit, aber was der LRS jetzt schon mit meinen 95 kg hat einstecken müssen ist wirklich aller Ehren wert. Und wenn Veltec mal wieder nen Blow Out hat, dann gibts den für 150 .

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (24. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Blumen, ich fühle mich zwar manchmal so alt, bin es aber doch noch nicht. Weil ich aber älter bin, kann ich auch noch Schlauchreifen aufkleben. Will ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## cleiende (26. Mai 2012)

So, "ich habe fertig"

here we go:





"alte Männer"-Kurbel

















ist es leicht? Nein! Aber letztlich habe ich für ca. EUR 1200,- ein Rad auf dem technischen Stand der heutigen Mitteklasse zusammengesetzt, das passt dann schon ganz gut.


----------



## Kruko (26. Mai 2012)

cleiende schrieb:


> So, "ich habe fertig"
> 
> here we go:
> 
> ...



Ist schön geworden, auch wenn ich mich nie an die Shimano-Kurbeln gewöhnen werde. Muss einer von den letzten Lotto-Rahmen gewesen sein. Die Art der Sattelklemmung und einen integrierten Stuersatz habe ich bisher hier noch nie gesehen.

Kompliment zum ehrlichen Gewicht. 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## gtbiker (27. Mai 2012)

Schönes Rad, viel Freude damit!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Mai 2012)

Hi cleiende,

sorry wg. dem Altersspruch war zu verlockend! 

Ich persönlich würde auch keine Shimano mehr verbauen, aber Dein Ansatz ist nachvollziehbar. Und die Rahmenaufkleber geben ja auch die Richtung vor.

Jetzt also ohne Setback dafür mit 100 Vorbau? Gut so, der EA30 ist ja aus den bekannten Gründen nicht zu empfehlen. Oder war das einer nach der RR Aktion?

Immer wieder schön, so ein lotto!

Viel Spaß damit!

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (27. Mai 2012)

Der EA30 ist nach der RR-Aktion. Und die Dinger sind nur zum Austesten der passenden Länge, Passendes von Thomson liegt bereit.
das mit dem Setback ist schade, aber dann kommt die Stütze mit Setback ans ZRX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (31. Mai 2012)

sehr, sehr schön geworden!

und das gewicht ist doch voll okay. mein scapin wiegt auch nur ein halbes kg weniger und das hat mich noch nie gestört.

mit dem lrs ist das halt immer so eine sache. man kann da für wenig mehr (bzw. weniger  ziemlich viel geld verlochen. die zipps habe ich gegen eine kamera getauscht und dann noch die powertap darin gegen eine tune nabe getauscht und so sogar noch etwas geld "gut gemacht". gekauft hätte ich mir die für 1500  auch nicht.

viel spass beim einrollen


----------

